# Other Makes Electra King 1965 Electra King electric vehicle car EV gem golf cart



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Sep-10-2008 17:48:17 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

